# Пыле защищенные



## Sonsierey

Hi everyone.

My brother sent me a picture of the back of a wrist watch which has russian words on it. There's written: "Пыле защищенные". Does it mean: "protected from dust"? Also, there is something hand-written, and I can't understand every letter. I think it may be the name and surname of someone, but I'm not sure. Can anybody help me, please? Thank you so much.
The picture is this one (http://postimage.org/image/hpwuxqfvh/):


----------



## morzh

Yes this what it means.
Also it should be written together, not separate: Пылезащищенные.


----------



## Sonsierey

Thank you so much. How about the hand-written part? Could you please just write me what letters those are?


----------



## morzh

Sonsierey said:


> Thank you so much. How about the hand-written part? Could you please just write me what letters those are?



I don't think that's in Russian. It is in Cyrillic, but all the Soviet Republics used it.
My gut feeling it is Moldavian.
May also be a name (Moldavian).

But does not look like Russian or a Russian name.


----------



## grinski

Валъри Валенсия. Valeri Valencia. If I got it right. Looks like Bulgarian.


----------



## Sonsierey

Thank you both so much! I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Maroseika

grinski said:


> Валъри Валенсия. Valeri Valencia. If I got it right. Looks like Bulgarian.


In Bulgarian there is no letter ъ in the name Валерий, there is just е. 
Besides, the last character of the second wrod has evident tail, so it cannot be я either. Most of all it loos like у, so Moldavian version is very much possible.
By the way, it looks like the engraver made a couple of mistakes which he than corrected.


----------



## Sonsierey

I see... Thank you too!


----------



## grinski

The Bulgarian name  Валъри exists, it is the female name Valerie in English.
Search for Валъри Плейм, Валъри Адамс in Bulgarian google.


----------



## Sonsierey

So it's a female name, right? Thank you, Grinski.


----------



## Maroseika

grinski said:


> The Bulgarian name  Валъри exists, it is the female name Valerie in English.
> Search for Валъри Плейм, Валъри Адамс in Bulgarian google.



Yes, you are right, for unstressed sound between л and р it is possible, but I wrote about Валерий, not Валери́ 
However I cannot distinguish any trace of ъ in this word, and I'm even not sure there is р and how many letters there are after this questionnable character - 1 or 2.
Only the second word is almost evident - Валенсиу, although looks like altered from Валенсия. Or better say something different was engraved first after Вален...


----------



## Maroseika

Sonsierey said:


> So it's a female name, right?


Of course not. No evidence this is female name (the more so the watch is men's). Even Валери or Валъри can be men's name ( like Valéry Giscard d'Estaing), but on the place of this word can be many others: Вальгрон, for example. Maybe if you clean it with some dissolvent, it will be more readible.


----------



## grinski

Yes, higher resolution photo would be better.


----------



## Sonsierey

I don't have that watch. My brother sent me that picture, and he found it on the internet, so... Thank you anyway.^^


----------



## morzh

grinski said:


> The Bulgarian name  Валъри exists, it is the female name Valerie in English.
> Search for Валъри Плейм, Валъри Адамс in Bulgarian google.



The names are not Bulgarians - these are transliterations.
Valery Plame, for instance was a CIA operative whose identity was betrayed by a jourmalist who obtained it from Richard Armirtage from the State department. Which resulted in the "Plamegate" process.
This is why her name became known and printed around the world, also obviously in Bulgarian.



Another version is it is a name of a person somewhere in the USSR who is of Spanish descent (we had some of those; I knew one in our village; they were off-springs of the people who were brought from Sain during the Civil war in 1930-s


----------



## Sobakus

The last letter is definitely Я, it's not a tail, it's a long leg, like the Л's have.


----------



## Sonsierey

Well, at list we can surely say that those hand-written words are a name and a surname, I think. Thank you all!


----------



## Domra2012

To say the truth "Валенсия" is a spanish town Valencia. 
The letters are definitely Russian. But the problem is that the surname is not Russian (We do  not have a name Валери, we have Валерий for men or Валерия for women). And we do not have such surnames Валенсия, it is sounded Italien or Spanish.
The letters printed are a bit strange - for instance, the letter E in the first word and the letter С in the second one (to say the truth it doesn't look like Russian C at all). So it looks like the print was made by a person who is not Russian. So it could be made somewhere abroad from Russia but for a Russian.
So cannot it be the name of the ship? Valeri Valencia. Or Valery Valencia.


----------



## Vektus

I see it as "Валери, Валенсия" and not "Валъри". I suppose it's just a capital letter E and not "ъ".


----------



## Domra2012

Vektus said:


> I see it as "Валери, Валенсия" and not "Валъри". I suppose it's just a capital letter E and not "ъ".


  It is definitely Russian E but looks like it was corrected (graved instead of another letter which was graved first)


----------



## Vektus

Domra2012 said:


> It is definitely Russian E but looks like it was corrected (graved instead of another letter which was graved first)


Nice suggestion, I'd rather agree. It seems that there was a letter "a" instead.


----------

